# Houseplans?



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, so if you have run across any "prepper" style house plans that you really like or you have actually built, please, do share! 

Built with those Prepper/Live of the Grider type folks in mind... you know how "they" can be


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

this one has some that I really like


----------

